# Having trouble creating logbook online



## Buggster (Sep 3, 2016)

Got my R1 NSW license beginning of last month and was told I'd have to wait until the first week of September until I would be able to create my online logbook.
I tried and every time I enter my license# and password, it said I got one of them wrong (did not specify). Triple checked my license, so I presumed I must have forgotten my password.
went to the 'forgot my password' option and it asked me to enter my license# and email. 
Again triple checked my #, and used the email I know I set up (I still have the original license that was sent to me on that email), but it's coming up with an error message saying that (again, unspecified) something was invalid.

Anyone else had this problem? Would should I do?


----------



## bluelindley (Sep 3, 2016)

Wait a little longer, had the same issue setting up mine a while back.

Brendon


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 3, 2016)

Me too, first time with the electronic record system, and same problem, but if you have a look on the website, it says that first-time logins are having system troubles and the techies are looking into it... Not sure how long it'll take to fix it, I've just acquired my first new animals in about 5 years, so I'll just keep the transaction details with my hard-copy licence until I can put them into the system.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 3, 2016)

Tell them you don't have internet and you need a record book sent to you.


----------



## Dragonline (Sep 4, 2016)

me too. contacted them via emails and phone calls, keep saying ' we have technical issue now, pls try it a few weeks later' . after 5 months, still no luck.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 4, 2016)

How are we expected to log our animals if we can't even access the site?
i was told they no longer do paper logbooks, and my mothers license (my snakes are currently under her name) expires within a year- what should I do?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 4, 2016)

Buggster said:


> How are we expected to log our animals if we can't even access the site?
> i was told they no longer do paper logbooks, and my mothers license (my snakes are currently under her name) expires within a year- what should I do?



If the Department doesn't provide the facility of a working system, it's their problem, not yours. If you keep a record of your transactions with your licence, it's all you can do, and they won't prosecute you. I've never used the electronic records system, and don't have a book because I sent it in. I can't update my records because I can't access the site as a first-time user, but I simply keep the details of movements in the file with my licence, and will update the electronic record when (& if!) it's up & running again.

Don't panic, it's not your problem.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 4, 2016)

If you are like most reptile keepers (and me) - I rarely buy new reptiles , and never sell the ones I have, they are my pets and more like family members (would you sell one of your children ?) and I am not interested in breeding my reptiles and don't expect to do so in the foreseeable future, so I don't have a need to do frequent record updates, a one off annual update is total overkill for me. 
So I really don't give a toss if they ever fix the first time login process for their stupid online record book system.

I'll be telling them I don't have internet access at about new year and if they send me new record book good, I'll update my records , if they don't and just fog me off again, then I'll simply decline to continue buggering about trying to use their inept online system and will simply do as pythoinfinite suggests . It's up to them to let us (their clients) know when their online system has been "fixed" , we should not have to keep on trying to use it if it's not been fixed.

It's not my problem if this bunch of incompetent boofocrats can't get their collective act together to enable me to use their online system. I really have better things to do with my time and have no patience for and will not suffer stupid beaurocracy , nor will I keep on trying to use the stipulated online record system only to find it's still buggered.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 6, 2016)

Here you go Buggster, this should put your mind at rest - the response I got from the OEH Wildlife people... I know it's fashionable to bash government office people, but these guys endure constant funding cuts by successive governments, so in many cases they are doing the best they can with the resources they have. Weird policy decisions are an entirely different matter.

Good morning, Jamie.

Thank you for contacting us.

Unfortunately, we are currently experiencing an issue with our Electronic Record Keeping (e-book) system and are unable to register you for the e-book at this time. However, you will be registered for the e-book as soon as this issue is resolved.

Once you have been registered, you will receive an email with a temporary password comprised of letters and numbers (it may be directed to your spam/junk mailbox, so please check there).

On receipt of your password, please login at http://www.animalkeepers.environment.nsw.gov.au/Login.aspx and follow the below instructions to add your species holdings to your records.

In the meantime, please keep the *details of any animal holdings* acquired (date of receipt, supplier’s full name, full address, and licence number) in a safe place and you can enter them into the e-book as per the below instructions when you receive your password email.

To add a new animal:
1. Login to your e-book 
2. Go to the ‘My Species and Records’ tab
3. Click ‘Add new species’ (orange button)
4. For ‘Species Type’ select the correct species type from drop down list 
5. For ‘Species Group’ select the relevant group 
6. For ‘Species’ select the correct species from the list
7. Click ‘Add’ (orange button)
8. A new screen will appear for you to enter the transaction details (supplier details) - if your animals are the same species but have been acquired separately you will need to add a new transaction for each
9. Click ‘Save’

To add another animal of same species/record a disposal:
1. Go back to the ‘My Species and Records’ tab
2. Click ‘Edit’ (black button in ‘Operation’ column)
3. Click ‘Add new transaction’ (orange button) - if your animals are the same species but have been acquired separately you will need to add a new transaction for each
4. Enter the transaction details (supplier/disposal details)
5. Click ‘Save’ (orange button at bottom of screen)

If you are unsure of the correct Species Group, please see our Species List http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused, and should you have any further queries, then please do not hesitate to contact us.

*Regards,*
*Stephen Paulides*
Biodiversity & Wildlife Team
National Parks & Wildlife Service
PO Box 1967
Hurstville NSW 1481

- - - Updated - - -

Just an update - I received notification from OEH this afternoon that I was in the electronic record system, so I was able to add the reptiles I acquired in the last few days, the first in several years...

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 6, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Here you go Buggster, this should put your mind at rest - the response I got from the OEH Wildlife people... I know it's fashionable to bash government office people, but these guys endure constant funding cuts by successive governments, so in many cases they are doing the best they can with the resources they have. Weird policy decisions are an entirely different matter.
> 
> Good morning, Jamie.
> 
> ...



That's all good and helpful information and kudos to you for sharing it, I'm sure there a large cohort of 1st time users of the online system who are "stuck" .

I have emailed Mr Paulides to suggest the IT person put up a highlighted comment advising all first timer users of the current status of the "BUG" and an estimated date for when it will be debugged and ACTUALLY WORKING. 
I've also asked I be added to said email list as this is the first time I've heard of it, no such list or instruction to was given to me when I enquired on the whereabouts of my new paper log book.

I wont be touching it or even bothering to try it until maybe March 2017 and then only if I've acquired new reptiles to add. (I might find a couple of baby EWS or shingle backs maybe in the meantime to add MAYBE). If I've had no changes to my "collection" I'll not bother updating.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 6, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> That's all good and helpful information and kudos to you for sharing it, I'm sure there a large cohort of 1st time users of the online system who are "stuck" .
> 
> I have emailed Mr Paulides to suggest the IT person put up a highlighted comment advising all first timer users of the current status of the "BUG" and an estimated date for when it will be debugged and ACTUALLY WORKING.
> I've also asked I be added to said email list as this is the first time I've heard of it, no such list or instruction to was given to me when I enquired on the whereabouts of my new paper log book.
> ...



Hi kon, did you see my footnote - I'm not sure if the system is working for everyone now, but I was notified and able to log in and add three new acquisitions this afternoon - simple quick and easy. My first acquisitions for years actually...

Jamie


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 6, 2016)

this has been going on ever since they started the ebook,took me ages to get into it.
Finally a staffer answered 1 of my emails and set me up (whoo).
Then I bookmarked my entry point so I could get back to it again.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Sep 6, 2016)

If you need to make any changes to your Ebook, send them an e-mail stating your name, license and state the alteration. Also mention that you are sending them an e-mail because their online ebook is not accessible. 
Keep a copy of your e-mail.
[email protected]
Should you have any problem in the future, you have your e-mail a proof.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 6, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Here you go Buggster, this should put your mind at rest - the response I got from the OEH Wildlife people... I know it's fashionable to bash government office people, but these guys endure constant funding cuts by successive governments, so in many cases they are doing the best they can with the resources they have. Weird policy decisions are an entirely different matter.
> 
> Good morning, Jamie.
> 
> ...




Funnily enougg, I got my email from them with my logbook info mere seconds are you posted! Thanks anyway


----------



## meako (Sep 7, 2016)

The system was concocted by the same drones who did the the census.
Its little more than government box ticking.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 7, 2016)

While the point of having a detailed licensing system in the first place (especially where very commonly kept species are concerned) is a debate for another time (or at least another thread), the users of the system as it is now, we keepers and the public servants at the other end, are at the mercy of the skills of those who designed and commissioned it. It's easy to vent against the wildlife people when you feel frustrated by these holdups, but I'm sure they are just as frustrated by the inconveniences it causes them.

Having come from WA, where it was very difficult indeed to support any of the actions of the wildlife Nazis, I can assure you the NSW system is far more mellow and reasonable if you have particular licensing issues. The key is always reasonable and open communication - if you start out being irritated and hostile to the person behind the counter/on the phone, it sets the tone for the entire conversation, and it's likely you won't end up with a satisfactory outcome. That's notwithstanding the potential for "difficult" people to assume positions of influence in government departments, but I have to say I've not encountered any particular problems in NSW over a 12 year period, unlike WA where there was entrenched suspicion, even dislike, of reptile keepers. Things may have changed there by now though...

Jamie


----------



## Woma_Wild (Sep 8, 2016)

website up and running now. all good.


----------



## hulloosenator (Sep 10, 2016)

So ....... Does that mean you are no longer allowed to keep reptiles unless you have a computer ? 
I couldn't give a rats bum if the Authorities don't have the funds or get funding cut every year. If they want us to play the game , then they should cater for everyone , especially those who don't have Internet access or IPhones or laptops or IPads or computers.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2016)

hulloosenator said:


> So ....... Does that mean you are no longer allowed to keep reptiles unless you have a computer ?
> I couldn't give a rats bum if the Authorities don't have the funds or get funding cut every year. If they want us to play the game , then they should cater for everyone , especially those who don't have Internet access or IPhones or laptops or IPads or computers.



Yep.... not everyone has a computer or mobile with internet access, not everyone needs or even wants these , ie many age pensioners for instance , some of these people still want to have reptiles as pets , having to use an online record system is a very significant issue , imo it should be an option and the choice of the keeper what system the keeper will use or feels more comfortable with (online records or annual paper logbook).

If a keeper requests a paper logbook , this should be sent to them .


----------



## Wally (Sep 11, 2016)

hulloosenator said:


> So ....... Does that mean you are no longer allowed to keep reptiles unless you have a computer ?
> I couldn't give a rats bum if the Authorities don't have the funds or get funding cut every year. If they want us to play the game , then they should cater for everyone , especially those who don't have Internet access or IPhones or laptops or IPads or computers.



Hard to take this seriously when it's posted on ...... wait for it............ the internet.

I'm sure if those that lived in a cave sent smoke signals to the relevant department allowances would be made.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 11, 2016)

hulloosenator said:


> So ....... Does that mean you are no longer allowed to keep reptiles unless you have a computer ?
> I couldn't give a rats bum if the Authorities don't have the funds or get funding cut every year. If they want us to play the game , then they should cater for everyone , especially those who don't have Internet access or IPhones or laptops or IPads or computers.



So there you go - why sound so hostile? Of course it doesn't mean you can't keep reptiles if you don't have a computer. Why don't you do what I did and send them a (reasonable) email. Where has it been said that you have to have a computer? Although clearly you do or you wouldn't be on this site. I have never been an advocate for wildlife bureaucracies anywhere, but if you took the time to approach them directly rather than getting all hot & bothered here, you might find they have a simple solution to your massive problem. However, if you have an email address which the Department has used to contact you with reminders or sending a PDF of your licence when you renew, it's reasonable in my opinion for them to expect you to use the electronic records system, given the massive non-lodgement of paper returns they encounter every year.

Are you an advocate for people who don't have computers (in which case I think you should leave those people to sort it out with the department), or are you philosophically opposed to an online system for other reasons? You sound like a bad-tempered child.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> So there you go - why sound so hostile? Of course it doesn't mean you can't keep reptiles if you don't have a computer. Why don't you do what I did and send them a (reasonable) email. Where has it been said that you have to have a computer? Although clearly you do or you wouldn't be on this site. I have never been an advocate for wildlife bureaucracies anywhere, but if you took the time to approach them directly rather than getting all hot & bothered here, you might find they have a simple solution to your massive problem. However, if you have an email address which the Department has used to contact you with reminders or sending a PDF of your licence when you renew, it's reasonable in my opinion for them to expect you to use the electronic records system, given the massive non-lodgement of paper returns they encounter every year.
> 
> Are you an advocate for people who don't have computers (in which case I think you should leave those people to sort it out with the department), or are you philosophically opposed to an online system for other reasons? You sound like a bad-tempered child.
> 
> Jamie



I don't think he's being hostile at all, though some of the responses to his post are (hostile).

Really, I think we are having this switch over to compulsory online record keeping because most perhaps all the staff in the department who runs licencing of keepers are 20 and 30 something know nothings who think everyone has a computer, everyone has a smart phone , everyone has a smart TV and everyone has access to ADSL2+ or the NBN and every reptile keeper wants to record their reptiles online.


----------



## hulloosenator (Sep 11, 2016)

*?*



pythoninfinite said:


> So there you go - why sound so hostile? Of course it doesn't mean you can't keep reptiles if you don't have a computer. Why don't you do what I did and send them a (reasonable) email. Where has it been said that you have to have a computer? Although clearly you do or you wouldn't be on this site. I have never been an advocate for wildlife bureaucracies anywhere, but if you took the time to approach them directly rather than getting all hot & bothered here, you might find they have a simple solution to your massive problem. However, if you have an email address which the Department has used to contact you with reminders or sending a PDF of your licence when you renew, it's reasonable in my opinion for them to expect you to use the electronic records system, given the massive non-lodgement of paper returns they encounter every year.
> 
> Are you an advocate for people who don't have computers (in which case I think you should leave those people to sort it out with the department), or are you philosophically opposed to an online system for other reasons? You sound like a bad-tempered child.
> 
> Jamie



Gee ...... Sounds like you woke up on the wrong side of common sense today mate. 
We are not all computer geeks like you who probably receive "alerts" on your phone when you get a message on one of your social media sites. 
What is wrong with speaking up on behalf of those who done have access to the Internet ? 
Of course I have a computer , but it doesn't mean I get on it every hour like some. 
I wasn't hot and bothered till I read your stupid comments. Just goes to show you that words typed don't have emotions ..... it's those who read them , that read their own thoughts into it.
Grow a brain mate or shut up.

- - - Updated - - -



kingofnobbys said:


> I don't think he's being hostile at all, though some of the responses to his post are (hostile).
> 
> Really, I think we are having this switch over to compulsory online record keeping because most perhaps all the staff in the department who runs licencing of keepers are 20 and 30 something know nothings who think everyone has a computer, everyone has a smart phone , everyone has a smart TV and everyone has access to ADSL2+ or the NBN and every reptile keeper wants to record their reptiles online.



Thanks mate ...... Glad someone sees it my way.
i am 58 ......and hate computers


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2016)

hulloosenator said:


> Gee ...... Sounds like you woke up on the wrong side of common sense today mate.
> We are not all computer geeks like you who probably receive "alerts" on your phone when you get a message on one of your social media sites.
> What is wrong with speaking up on behalf of those who done have access to the Internet ?
> Of course I have a computer , but it doesn't mean I get on it every hour like some.
> ...



I'm pretty sure there are LOTS of keepers who see it your way. Just because they are not posting about this issue here if they are fellow members of this board doesn't mean we're are in the minority on this. 

Really - what's the hassle in sending out a paper log book once a year , or even a few record sheets (I only need ONE sheet now and never needed more than two sheets) once a year OR ON REQUEST. 
Heck the log books probably cost only a few cents each to produce , and what the hell are we paying our licence fees for if we can't even get a basic paper annual record book off the department if we prefer to stay on a paper system ?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope. Quite happy today and had a very nice weekend. Far from being a geek, I have an 8 year old Samsung dumb phone, and my desktop computer (all I have), is six years old. But I do my motor vehicle licences online and all the other things that many people do online as well because it's quick and easy. I don't need to be online every half hour to add a reptile transaction to my record, or to submit my annual return to the Department - I only actually have to do that once a year. 

I'll check with the department myself tomorrow whether the ebook is compulsory since that seems to me to be an assumption of yours. I'd be very surprised if that was the case, since all government departments that I have dealings with offer the option of hard-copy transactions. If you can't navigate your way around a simple task like the ebook matey, then this 68 year old tech moron is way ahead of you.

Oh yes, and I only have 3G wireless broadband out here in the sticks...

Jamie


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 13, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> I don't think he's being hostile at all, though some of the responses to his post are (hostile).
> 
> Really, I think we are having this switch over to compulsory online record keeping because most perhaps all the staff in the department who runs licencing of keepers are 20 and 30 something know nothings who think everyone has a computer, everyone has a smart phone , everyone has a smart TV and everyone has access to ADSL2+ or the NBN and every reptile keeper wants to record their reptiles online.




Honestly, we don't even have the choice to do our log books online! We must however, print out the forms (they no longer send them out and I don't have a printer), fill them out and then post them in. Which essentially means, going to the local library to print out the forms (can't do this on weekdays as my work and commute take up all business hours), filling them out and then walking to the post office in the city to post them on my lunch break.

It doesn't sound like a major hassle, but doing it online would be so much easier, even if you hate the internet!

I really hope Victoria adopts an online system....


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 13, 2016)

We used to have an online return form. No idea why they stopped using it. Being the "Department of *Environment* and Primary Industries" you'd think going paperless would be a priority.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 13, 2016)

SA still posts out the forms once a year. Online would be far easier, IMO.
There are some changes coming, so perhaps that might be one of them.


----------

